# What rod for my 6000?



## Popeye (Jun 29, 2008)

I have an Ambassadeur 6000 (1973 version) and am planning on retiring it from salmon duty and possibly start using it for casting purposes. Currently it is mounted on a broom stick (actually a 6' 6" very heavy action Garcia rod). I am wondering what kid of rod would be the best for this reel. The style of fishing would be mostly casting and letting it sit (live bait for Catfish and possibly Redfish) and I would be using something like 20# mono. I don't plan on using it for all that special bass casting stuff most of you guys do (flippping, pitching, jigging...). I'm thinking I don't want to spend a paycheck on a rod either. Any suggestions?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2008)

Get shimano Crucial


----------



## Popeye (Jun 29, 2008)

Did I mention I was cheap?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 29, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Did I mention I was cheap?



You did - several times. How much do you want to spend (Max?) Maybe a used rod is teh way to go. Keep looking on Craigslist and local newspapers for fishing gear. If you find anything interesting the rule of thumb is that it is worth about 50% of the new price or less

A shimano Crucial will set you back about $120.00 new. Use teh Dicks coupon or your BPS or Cabelas discount and it can be less then $100.00


The BPS X-Treme rods are real good for the price - I use a few of those and, while they do not 
compare with my St.C rois rods, they do catch fish and are hassle free

They are on sale right now:

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_59070_100002006_100000000_100002000_100-2-6


----------



## Popeye (Jun 29, 2008)

Now that's closer to what I can spend. Personally I don't have a problem spending money on fishing gear. Especially when I know it's quality and something I know I'll be using. I have never used bait casters for anything but trolling and don't want to drop a lot of money on a dust collector if I decide it's not for me. Plus the wife would balk (politically correct wording) at a price like the one on the Shimano Crucial.


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 29, 2008)

Since this is such a big reel and you are just going to us it for baitfishing, I would would just go with an uglystick. It would be perfect for cats, and the action of an uglystick will help you lob big sinkers and baits out there.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 29, 2008)

I saw my Brother-in-Law had a couple of similar reels either 5000's or 6000's on a Yellow rod. I can't remember the brand though. They seemed to do the jog with the Redfish. I need to convince the wife that I need a new down rigger rod/reel first though.


----------



## Nickk (Jun 29, 2008)

How heavy are the weights you will be using. I agree that the Bass Pro XPS rods are good bang for the buck, they're on sale now for about $70(print out the online listing), I'd think a 7' MH rod would be good unless you're planning on tossing 1.5 oz weights.


----------



## Popeye (Jun 29, 2008)

We were throwing about an ounce of lead and 3" mullet.


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 29, 2008)

https://cgi.ebay.com/aw-cgi/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330247772703 
This is a pretty good deal and if you don't think you'll use it much at least you would'nt be out alot of $$$$$ I heard these are pretty sensitive rods and virtually indestructible!!


----------



## Nickk (Jun 30, 2008)

Reds eh?

Maybe a Cabelas Salt Striker on sale?


https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/...&parentType=index&indexId=cat21428&hasJS=true

the 7'6" is rated up to 1 1/2 oz


----------



## EagleBaseball (Jun 30, 2008)

my girlfriend gave me the offshore angler round casting reel for my bday last year. i have it on the extreme rod that bass pro make and haven't had a problem with it. all i do is spray it off after every use. 6'6" MH. I mainly use it flats fishing for trout and reds, I've even caught keeper grouper with it before lol... in 25ft of water (helped alot)


----------



## Bubba (Jun 30, 2008)

What about a BPS Bionic Blade? I've got two of these, although I use them for bass fishing, I really like them for the money. Their 7' Heavy action is rated at 3/8-2oz. Plus they offer these on sale quite often for either 54.99 or 59.99. They're a fairly heavier action rod when compared to some as well...as in they feel like they've got a little more backbone and less whippy than some equal rated rods. 

https://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/...1_-1_10001_98371?cmCat=CROSSSELL&cmid=PP_P1_2


----------

